# Farmhand sentenced for attack on animals



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

I couldn't believe that this youth got just 12 weeks (suspended for a year) for kicking and punching cows and calfs......Sentencing needs to be toughened up for crimes against animals

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-39718723


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Scum like this seem to get away with it. I would put scum like this in the town hall square in stocks and give them the strap. See how they like it.


----------



## Lurch-er (Apr 6, 2017)

Put him in a cattle crush and give him some of his own jumped up little prick


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have never understood how the so called human race can gain pleasure from inflicting pain on helpless animals.

Pure scum!


----------



## aidan90 (Apr 20, 2017)

12 weeks is hardly a deterrent - needs a proper punishment!


----------



## Deborah Hurst (May 26, 2017)

People like them do not deserve anything!


----------



## Abby Cox (Nov 21, 2017)

This is so sad  what a poor dog. Humans don't have a right to hurt animals. Good thing there are more people who truly care and love them.


----------

